# Upcoming Southern California Shows



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I had to look up this information for someone today so thought I would post it here so everybody can be planning ahead ..

Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show - Sunday, September 13, 2009 - Irvine Park, Orange CA.

Los Angeles Pigeon Club Pageant Of Pigeons - November 18-21, 2009 - San Bernardino CA.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's Another Show - This Sunday ..*

Western American Trumpeter Club Hosts Lawn Show - Sunday July 19th the WATC will host a lawn show for English Trumpeters at Laguna Niguel Park in Laguna Niguel. Directions to the park are quite simple. Take the #5 Freeway to La Paz Road in Mission Viejo. Exit the freeway at La Paz and head south towards the beach about six (6) miles. The park is on the right hand side of the street (La Paz). Upon entering the park make left hand turns at each stop sign you reach (about three). We are at the back of the park. Show will start around 10:30 a.m. But not a bad idea to plan to arrive a little early as the traffic on Sunday heading to the beach can be hectic. Bring a picnic lunch and a chair. Located about five miles from Laguna Beach it is a cool shady place for a show and a nice retreat for the inlanders who are experiencing a heat wave this week. All fanciers of any breed are welcome. We look forward to seeing such LAPC members as Dennis Soares, Jean Clement, Clint Messerschmidt, John Oakes, Art Pamplona, Alan Harsen, Kathie Johnson, Don Sheldon, Lynn Watson and Bob Nolan there . Other details can be had by phoning Bob at 949-493-0167. Come out and join us....learn a little about English Trumpeters.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've talked to my mom about the Pageant of Pigeons. We checked the prices and all and she seems to be okay with us taking a little vacation out there  So I'm hoping if I can make enough money, we'll be able to come to Cali 
I'd LOVE to see all those pigeons!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope you can make it, Becky! It's an AWESOME show! The Louisville YB Show is also a HUGE one and a lot closer to you than California. Still, I would love to have you come out here for the Pageant.

Terry


----------

